# More pics



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The first 2 is a home way out in the boonies I can't wait to be finished with and the third is one we are starting the 1st of September.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice houses. Is it nice getting to do some siding rather than stucco?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeh....It's Hardy Plank??????
We actually started an interior today (all Harmony) that has smooth walls rather than knockdown or orange peel. I had to warn my guys to pay attention for roller lines and putting the paint on to heavy


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It's good to break out of the usual routine. I thought smooth walls and slick ceilings were the norm in the uper scale homes in FL?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nope!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting. 
We are a state over and I rarely see knockdown here. Slick ceilings and smooth here. What about trim? Do they do it pretty heavy?
Lots of brick and hardly any stucco. 

You going to get some before and after pics?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Trim is slick interior, usualy rough cut cedar exterior trim. I try to get befor and afters but allot of times I don't have time to get the afters.
I am going down to the house on the beach Today to get some after shots and collect a check!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Real nice homes Aaron. 

Collecting checks is one of the best parts.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work!:thumbup:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Aaron - very nice. If you don't mind, what is your selling process? For example, what is your leading lead generator and once you obtain the lead how do you close (step by step)? What's your closing ratio? The reasons I ask are because I respect the way you operate and would enjoy read / learning about your process. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Those look nice jobs Aaron. 
Shame I don't have/get nice home exteriors like that over here in the UK.
Those come up every now and then.

Most of the internals I get are pretty damn good tho'.
A lot of our homes are brick and do not require painting unless the HO wants to consider maintenance/painting.
Not a lot of siding work exists over here in my part of the UK.

Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> Aaron - very nice. If you don't mind, what is your selling process? For example, what is your leading lead generator and once you obtain the lead how do you close (step by step)? What's your closing ratio? The reasons I ask are because I respect the way you operate and would enjoy read / learning about your process. Thanks for sharing.


WOW!...That's a tall order. Don't people get allot of money writing books on that kind of information


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> WOW!...That's a tall order. Don't people get allot of money writing books on that kind of information


Funny stuff: There are things you ask, and things you should think about first before asking. This is like my son in law, if I buy something new, he always wants to know what it cost.I don't mean bad Fresh but, Arron has worked very hard to get his act together, and to just give that stuff away is something you don't just get for asking.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet jobs my friend!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> WOW!...That's a tall order. Don't people get allot of money writing books on that kind of information


Very true. I was just curious because a couple of your previous posts (about marketing) were inline with our stratagies. I don't blame you for not sharing. Like I stated earlier, just was curious. Be cool. :thumbup1:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Funny stuff: There are things you ask, and things you should think about first before asking. This is like my son in law, if I buy something new, he always wants to know what it cost.I don't mean bad Fresh but, Arron has worked very hard to get his act together, and to just give that stuff away is something you don't just get for asking.


I agree and respect the hard work. Again, I was just curious. Worst case - Aaron says "screw you - I do my own thng". No harm - no foul


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

First..send me a check for 1 million dollars!!!!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Now that is funny. Like I said earlier, I am just tryin to gain some insight to your biz savvy. I respect and understand why you would want to keep your stratagies / process sacred. There are some things I would not share on a public forum as well. Next time I will ask" What's you favorite brush..." Just kidding


----------

